# Police K9 photo shoot



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

2012 K9 Calendar on Vimeo


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I enjoyed this video, and seeing such hard working dogs..thanks for posting..


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/SSDK9

They are trying to clear out their stock. That awesome calendar is now only $5


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

sagelfn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SSDK9
> 
> They are trying to clear out their stock. That awesome calendar is now only $5


 Thank you. I just ordered one!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE seeing the behind the scenes. That is fantastic photography


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Very good. Really enjoyed it.

DFrost


----------



## Big68stang (Oct 23, 2011)

Was I the only one who thought they shouldnt be letting a dog completely stick itself out of a moving cruiser?

I mean its a closed set, they're most likey not going that fast and the dog is obviously very well trained but still...

Otherwise....loved it!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I enjoyed the fact that the paparazzi is following working people (and their owners) rather than Snooki. Hope that it's the beginning of a new phase of American culture.


----------

